# anyone know what this is?



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a lot of this growing on one side of my yard. My FIL recognized it but didn't know what it was called. The leaves turn a brilliant red. I'm in the Missouri Ozarks.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Sumac!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Staghorn sumac, not poison sumac. I've read that the seeds can be used to make a really good lemonade like drink but I've not yet tried it.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you  all I knew was my goats were loving it


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it's smooth sumac, not staghorn. The heads are in the perfect stage for making lemonade if the photos are current. Fill a cooler with as many heads as you can stuff in there then cover with water and let sit a couple of hours. Strain through cheese cloth and add sugar to taste. pour over Ice and enjoy. I have done it many times - It's quite refreshing.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Time for sumac-ade 

Take a half-dozen berry clusters, cram them into a pitcher, pour cold water over them, crush them up a little with your hand, and then let the pitcher sit in a cool place for a while. The longer it sits, the more flavorful it gets. When it's to your liking, strain and drink...or you can make it sweet by adding sugar.

Don't use hot water, it will leach tannins from the stems and make it bitter.

When we hike in the summer we throw the berries in our canteens.

You can also soak multiple batches in the same water, and use it for making sumac jelly, or even a nice wine


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never heard of smooth sumac before this. Good to know.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I did nibble a couple of berries, would make a good tea. I think I will try it.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Winged sumac-_Rhus copallina._ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_copallina


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Definitely sumac. :shudder: Enjoy it while you're still able, lol. Soon you will curse the very sight of it...ask me how I know. 

It spreads like wildfire and is almost impossible to eradicate. It spreads through big patches of connected rhizomes underground, and the birds also drop it everywhere to start a whole new batch. I've been fighting mine for seven years now...and we're just about tied, ROFL! I can't get the upper hand, it's all I can do to keep it from getting worse. Good luck with yours!

P.S. My neighbor's goats love it too. She used to constantly come over and **** them home when I first moved in, until I told her to let them eat all they want!  I think they spend as much time on my lot as they do on hers.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, i made some sumac-aide, and it is delicious


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems like I have 2 different varieties growing. This other plant has lighter colored foliage and the berries have been picked clean by birds I think. They don't touch the other berries.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't look at the color of the leaves, nor at the berries. Look at the leaves themselves. I cannot tell for sure from the pic that you posted. But, if that has the extra leafy part like the one on the top does, then it is also winged sumac.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Staghorn or smooth sumac....and yes, go for it! Make some "lemon-sumac-aide"! I made it once and it was DE-lish!


----------

